# Simple sauce



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

for crab stuffed shrimp. One that you don't have to run to the store and spend 20 bucks on ingredients that won't be used for awhile. Something to compliment the flavor of shrimp and crab or fish. Thanks Chef Tells.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

That's precisely where simple becomes special.

I'd merely whip up a thick bechamel, adding in a bit of Old Bay or similar seasoning. Mix in the crab, and use that to stuff the shrimp. Sprinkle with breadcrumbs and bake until the shrimp are cooked. 

Althernatively, mix the crab into a thick mornay. Stuff the shrimp. Sprinkle on a little more parmesan and pop under the broiler until the shrimp are done and the cheese all bubbly and surface-charred.

edited to add: In either case, reserve some of the sauce to pour over the shrimp at service.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

For a slightly more complex version. Mix up crab as if you were going to make crab cakes. Butterfly the shrimp. Sandwich a dollop of the crab mix between two of the shrimp. Arrange in a lightly buttered baking pan in a single layer, and spoon some barbecue sauce over each sandwich. 

Here's one barbecue sauce that works well with shrimp:

1/4 lb bacon, diced
1 cup red onion, finely diced
1 cup red bell pepper, diced small
1 cup green bell pepper, diced small
3-4 tbls Southern Comfort
1 bottle (14 oz) ketchup
1/2 cup brown sugar
Salt & pepper to taste

Cook the bacon in a medium saucepanuntil almost crisp. Add the onion and bell pepper. Saute until the onion is translucent, 3-4 minutes. Add the Southrn Comfort to the pan and carefully ignite the liquor. When the flames die, stir in the ketchup and brown sugar. Season with salt & pepper. Simmer over low heat for ten minutes.

Not only is the tasty, but you're likely to already have the ingredients laying around; except, maybe, for the Southern Comfort.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanka.*

Do you know of a prepared sauce that doesn't have any hot spices in it that would do the job? As I said, simple.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*A simple rue*

I use a small onion, some celery, a tablespoon of butter and two slices of bacon in a sauce pan till the onions are translucent and the bacon is crisp. Remove the bacon and eat. stir in a tablespoon of corn starch and a table spoon of flour. stir it till all the liquid in the pan is absorbed. Pour in a bottle of clam juice and add a touch of seasoning to taste. For a richer consistency add milk.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

_Do you know of a prepared sauce....._

Sorry, no. Most commercial barbecue sauces---particularly those with "hickory smoked" flavor---are too strong tasting for this dish; they overpower the shrimp and crab.

You might try either creamy French or Russian dressing, and see how that works. In both cases I think they'd be too sweet for me, but they might be fine on your tastebuds. 

I'm trying to focus in on what you mean by "simple to prepare." The barbecue sauce recipe I provided takes about ten minutes to prepare, and uses common ingredients. 

A butter sauce might be more in line with your needs. Take half a cup each of clam juice and white wine, and reduce it to about 1/4 cup. Take it off the heat and start whisking in butter, 1 tbls at a time, until you get the thickness you desire. That's about as simple as they come. 

Of course, if I were going that route, I start by sauteeing a minced shallot, and season with salt & pepper---and, perhaps, just a touch of hot sauce.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks Brook.*

I reckon I was looking for something like the white sauce used in stir fry veg. at the local houses. I'll have to pull that one up, since it's sweet, not hot and would work as a topping or drizzle.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

If you want a sweet white sauce, start with Big Rad's recipe and stir in some honey or Karo. That should do it for you. 

Keep in mind, though, that both shrimp and crab is sweet tasting. So you don't want to overdue it. Start with a teaspoon of the sweetener, and add more as needed, tasting as you go.


----------

